# 72 lemans



## Daniwrenches (Apr 27, 2021)

Will a 70 gto front nose bolt right up on a 72 lemans ? I noticed a big difference in the nose and hood of the 71 gto and the 70 almost looks like the existing lemans hood would work with it


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

70 GTOS has its own specific fender different from the Lemans. 68-70 hoods are the same. It will be expensive to do this. And there are issues with reproduction fenders fitting just right. You would be better off keeping it a Lemans


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

I agree with keeping it a LeMans, they're cool in their own right. A conversion would be expensive, you'd probably be better off finding a GTO or a GTO clone for sale and selling yours, it would be cheaper lol. However, if your car already needs new fenders, hood and bumper and you will be buying parts anyway, no reason not to clone it, it's your car and you should do what makes you happy!


----------



## Daniwrenches (Apr 27, 2021)

How about converting to a 70 lemans front end ? I’m Just not crazy about the 72 front end styling


----------



## Atarchus (Aug 4, 2020)

It's your car, do what you like! Everyone on the internet has different opinions and there are car snobs that will talk down to you if you don't make it as original as possible. Do what makes you happy, just consider the cost. At what point is it cheaper to just sell your car and buy a '70 LeMans or GTO? Or a LeMans that has already been cloned into a GTO, they tend to be a little cheaper than the 242 cars. Just things to consider.


----------



## Daniwrenches (Apr 27, 2021)

Atarchus said:


> It's your car, do what you like! Everyone on the internet has different opinions and there are car snobs that will talk down to you if you don't make it as original as possible. Do what makes you happy, just consider the cost. At what point is it cheaper to just sell your car and buy a '70 LeMans or GTO? Or a LeMans that has already been cloned into a GTO, they tend to be a little cheaper than the 242 cars. Just things to consider.


Think I’ll just keep the lemans front end then it’s not like I had allot of picks laying around I wasn’t even looking for a lemans but it was very affordable to buy and it’s a a body gm so hey why not lol
Wouldn’t happen to know if they manufacture louvers for the rear window do you?


----------

